# ZULU the film……...



## Nobbythesheep

In ZULU, which everyone on here *must* have seen (it's on every Xmas) there is an unsavoury character called Hook or 'Hookie' who is in the hospital wing malingering until the zulu's break in - then all hell breaks loose (etc  ).

He was a real person - this is his grave, located near Hay-on-Wye.










Taken with a film camera - natch  . Olympus Trip, Zuiko lens and FP2 film.

*Posted for general interest.*


----------



## Silver Hawk

Darn good film although Hook was unfairly represented in that film and his family went to some lengths to try and set the record straight.

I watch it too many times for my wife's liking....so I now wait until she is out of the house. 

Apologies for the presence of two Sony digital cameras in the this photo... :whistling:


----------



## Nobbythesheep

Silver Hawk said:


> Darn good film although Hook was unfairly represented in that film and his family went to some lengths to try and set the record straight.
> 
> I watch it too many times for my wife's liking....so I now wait until she is out of the house.
> 
> Apologies for the presence of two Sony digital cameras in the this photo... :whistling:


 Hi Paul,

One of our fishing bailiffs is part of the seeking-out-the-forgotten-VC's team. He showed me the grave and memorial. Interesting that you know the history, which few do. I was surprised to learn that there were a good number of Irish in among the Welsh at Rorke's Drift.

Digital - meh……..… :biggrin:


----------



## bridgeman

Gonville Bromhead on here may be along later to set the record straight!

Great film ,like the way marker posts are set at different ranges from the compound to set the rifle sights correctly.dont often see that level of detail


----------



## Nobbythesheep

bridgeman said:


> Gonville Bromhead on here may be along later to set the record straight!
> 
> Great film ,like the way marker posts are set at different ranges from the compound to set the rifle sights correctly.dont often see that level of detail


 Agreed. I've seen one of the rounds for a Martini Henry rifle. It's bloody massive! At close range it would fettle your target, and the man behind him, and probably the one behind him too. Most of the rifles used in the film were dummies. I've handled one - about the same weight as a small bag of sugar  .


----------



## vinn

ah yes, Martini Henry. some of those were re barreled into .303 for WW1.


----------



## xellos99

THE TRUTH.

Private Henry Hook was teetotal.

In the film, Private Henry Hook (James Booth) is placed under arrest for insubordination. He is seen lounging around in the shade and trying to pilfer free booze as his comrades prepare for battle in the stifling heat. In reality, Private Hook was an exemplary soldier and teetotal, who was also awarded the Victoria Cross for his gallantry. Hook's daughter walked out of the film's premiere in disgust at this inaccurate portrayal.


----------



## Mutley

Historically accurate or not I can watch Zulu over again just for the "Men of Harlech" scene.


----------



## Nobbythesheep

Mutley said:


> Historically accurate or not I can watch Zulu over again just for the "Men of Harlech" scene.


 Also poetic licence unfortunately. Evidently most of the troops were Irish.



xellos99 said:


> THE TRUTH.
> 
> Private Henry Hook was teetotal.
> 
> In the film, Private Henry Hook (James Booth) is placed under arrest for insubordination. He is seen lounging around in the shade and trying to pilfer free booze as his comrades prepare for battle in the stifling heat. In reality, Private Hook was an exemplary soldier and teetotal, who was also awarded the Victoria Cross for his gallantry. Hook's daughter walked out of the film's premiere in disgust at this inaccurate portrayal.


 In terms of accuracy that can't be right. His daughter would have been around 100 by the time the film was made. Correct in all other respects though.


----------



## Mutley

Nobbythesheep said:


> Also poetic licence unfortunately. Evidently most of the troops were Irish.


 "Men of Ballyhuppahaun" doesn't have quite the same ring :laugh:


----------

